# Axe ID Help



## bootboy (Sep 25, 2021)

Recently came by a couple old axe heads at a garage sale (giveaway). One is a 4lb Evansville. Nice axe, minimal use.

The other has no markings but is no doubt 40+ years old. Homeowner claimed he got them from his father in law when he and his wife got married. He’s 67 now.

It’s a 4.5lb Dayton-ish pattern with a phantom bevel. Has been painted a couple times. I stripped the paint with acetone hoping to find markings, but alas, nada.

Any ideas?


----------



## bootboy (Sep 26, 2021)

Turns out it’s an American Axe & Tool. No info on age though.

Also scored an Evansville Tool Works 4lb’er


----------

